

Ask HN : Startups in London - f2ender

Hi folks,<p>I was recently bitten by the startup bug and came across this wonderful forum (glad to be a part of it)<p>I was wondering if the forum was frequented by any startupers based in London. I would love to get involved in the community there and join a startup.<p>I am a front-end engineer (Javascript/CSS/DHTML, et al) with 3 years of f2e experience.<p>Looking forward to the community's response!
======
pclark
Songkick (YC + Series A VC) are looking for tons of positions, including front
end designers.

Others worth contacting (dunno if they're hiring, but all doing cool stuff)
include Dopplr, Last.FM, Moo, Habit Industries (YC) & Playfish. Lots of others
that I can't think of right now.

~~~
f2ender
Thanks a lot pclark. Is there a place where these startups post jobs ?

Also, how is the general startup scene as compared to other centers in the US
like Boston, NY ?

~~~
pclark
I live in Cambridge so I can't really comment too much on the scene in London.

I think its smaller, but there are lots of great startups from big startups
like Last.FM, to expanding ones like Songkick to newly formed ones working out
other companies offices.

~~~
smwhreyebelong
What is the funding situation like out there and the hacker community ? Also,
do most startups serve the UK market, in general ?

------
jaikoo
We're currently looking for some front end engineers at our London based
startup 1click2fame.

~~~
f2ender
hey jaikoo, how can I get in touch with you ? (your profile doesn't have any
contact info)

~~~
jaikoo
Sorry just read your reply, try jonathan at jaikoo.com

------
f2ender
thanks pclark, jaikoo!

I'll get in touch with you offline.

